
Bats have outsmarted viruses–including coronaviruses–for 65M years - yread
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2020/07/how-bats-have-outsmarted-viruses-including-coronaviruses-65-million-years
======
yread
Paper is here. Amazing that you can build such a high quality annotation for a
de novo genome

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-020-2486-3](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-020-2486-3)

